
How Chinese tech giants like Alibaba are bringing AI to neighborhood stores - duck
https://www.axios.com/china-alibaba-tencent-jd-com-artificial-intelligence-corner-store-df90517e-befb-40ca-82d5-f37caa738d54.html
======
itchyjunk
USA doesn't have a lot of mom and pop shops though. And the chains are trying
to find a solution that works for them from what I see. Might just be a
difference in market.

That said, it seems like China will out pace USA in application. There are
pros and cons to it but difference in how things are regulated will make
different countries look different on AI maps.

